# Feeling lost and alone



## newme2013 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone, I am brand new here today! I am 65, African American female, separated from a husband of many years, no chance of reconciliation, children grown and on their own, not much self confidence right now. Because of undiagnosed thyroid problem I was practically a zombie for over a year. Getting my health and strength back now. Clueless and financially afraid. I know I am not the only person who has ever been like this can anyone help?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello Newme, welcome to the forum! :welcome:  I'm glad you're getting back your health, that is most important.  I assume you're retired, do any of your adult children visit with you and help you out with financial decisions?  Do you have enough financially to live comfortably, and pay your bills?  How long ago did you separate, are you going to finalize it with an official divorce?

Lots of times women tend to lose confidence during a marriage or relationship because the man dominates, makes all the decisions, and sometimes pays all the bills and controls all the finances.  But...when the woman gets to be 'really' on her own, and he's no longer in the picture, she takes a deep breath and moves forward with new-found confidence about her.  She is now in charge and can do things with no supervision or criticism.

You can take advantage of your position, just take on a positive attitude and things will fall into place.  We're here for you, if you need help through specific bumps in the road...good luck!  And remember, you're not alone anymore. :love_heart:


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, Newme, and welcome to the forum, Seabreeze gave you good info there....hope you enjoy our forum.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi, Newme.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ina (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome Newme, Many of us know how you feel. As your health grows stronger so will your confidence. This forum pulled me through one of my worst life experiences, all I had to do was talk, and the members listened. Just take a deep breath, and remember who you are inside. :welcome:


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 22, 2014)

A very warm welcome to the forum.

So sorry to hear of your troubles. Hope you find a brighter day ...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 22, 2014)

Welcome, newme.  You've been through the worst of it and are on the upward swing, now.  You''ll find a lot of support here.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi newme 

Welcome to the forum. I've not got any advice for you unfortunately except to say, glad you found the forum, and hopefully if you stay chatting with us we'll all help you regain that lost confidence. Don't be afraid to ask for advice on how to manage on a budget, lots of people have been there and are only too willing to suggest ways to manage as best as possible.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, Newme, and welcome to the forum. There are a lot of supportive people here, and some of us have been through similar experiences in life where we were overwhelmed, and couldn't see much of the road ahead.
Just hang in there, and keep on keeping on; it will improve, and you will get better at dealing with life on your own.
 I hope you have some support from your children and other family while you put your life back together. 

If there is a Senior Center close to where you live, that can often be a good place to socialize and make some new friends. The one here where I live has exercise classes, as well as they have movies nights, card games, computer classes, reading library, and many other things to help seniors enjoy life; and usually have either a free or very cheap lunch together as well.


----------



## Fern (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Newme, I hope things pick up for you soon,.


----------



## Casper (Apr 22, 2014)

_*Hi Newme.....welcome to the forum......we're all here to help each other.......
I hope life gets easier for you real soon.....





*_


----------



## newme2013 (Apr 23, 2014)

*newme2013*

Thanks everyone! Your words of encouragement have really been a blessing. I spend most of my time alone since I cant afford to do much. I live very near to a 
Community Center, and I will take your advice and go! We have had 7 months of cold weather here in Cleveland, and the weather has finally turned. I will take my
cue from mother nature. I should stop spending so much time alone. I do plan to divorce as soon as I have saved up enough, should be by August. I don't want 
to make payments. I am going to walk over to the center, and get a schedule of classes and events. I might even stay awhile and make some new friends. Thanks so much for the jumpstart. I will write more tomorrow. God Bless you all!


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 23, 2014)

& hi & welcome from me too. Glad to hear you are going to check out the sr center! Something to check into there would also be senior transportation programs, & Cleveland might even have some law advice available to Srs through the State  Bar Assn.. glad you are getting your health taken care of. Low thyroid can surely sap energy & feed depression. Lots of luck !


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 23, 2014)

Also go to your City' s website and look up senior services too.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Newme,

I am glad you found the forum, I think you will find you aren't alone at least, I know I did.  It's nice to meet you, Denise


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2014)

Good to hear of your decision, newme.  You're on your way!


----------

